# Ambit owners - Seen any LCD screen issues like this?



## rdff41

Hey everyone I've had a Suunto Ambit for a little under 2 weeks at this point after finally deciding to take the plunge (along with an Omega POC ). Lovin the Ambit so far with all the customization for adventures, but today I noticed the left corner of the screen has decided to funk up somehow. I haven't hit it on anything and from the looks of it the LCD sits lower than the mineral glass anyway. The only thing I can think that could have caused this is I went for a run and it was raining pretty good. I was pushing the view button several times to check different views while the buttons were clearly wet, but I thought nothing of it due to this watch allegedly being water resistant even in swimming pools (though I would be worried about deep depths and water pressure pushing buttons).

















So I'm curious has anyone seen their screen do this? Anyone been around alot of wet environments with their Ambit and used the buttons frequently with no issues? I ask because I'm debating just returning this, getting my money back, and looking into another watch. o|

I'm more annoyed than bummed due to the backorder issues with the Ambit at the moment. I bought this through REI who has a great return policy, but after calling them they currently do not have any open purchase orders of this watch from Suunto so who knows if I'll be able to replace it any time soon (through them at least). They did state I am free to keep it until they may have an order for it or walk into a store and just return it at anytime (I'm on a business trip and no where near an REI atm).

UPDATE:

Here's another photo of the LCD display after running it over water for a bit.


----------



## or_watching

Nothing visible like that on my watch. I've used it in the rain and pressed buttons. It's been under water, but I didn't press buttons.
Usually when moisture gets in, condensation on the screen is the clue. I presume that isn't the case.
If you don't hear a chorus of "me too" on the forum then chances are good it's a hiccup and the next watch will be fine. That's the most likely outcome... IMO.

Have you checked it underwater since? (With no button pressing) is it still water proof?

Yep... If you consider this unacceptable to look at, or damaged, or whatever, REI will take it back.

As to exchange or refund or trade... that ball is in your court.


----------



## rdff41

I put it in some water and let it sit for a bit as you suggested curious if it would hold or show more signs of water contamination. The more it sat the more it seemed to exasperate the problem which leads me to believe there is something wrong with the seal in that particular button. I am with you in that I feel this is a manufacturing hiccup and I got a dud, but still feels like getting kicked in the gut when you realize your watch is the unlucky one! I will likely tolerate the issue and monitor REI along with some stores to see if I can run in and exchange it. This watch has a ton of features and will likely only get better with the updates so not really wanting to part with it cold turkey. 

Hoping a few others weigh in on the situation and see if they have experienced anything like this. Possibly other Suunto models have seen this problem before?


----------



## Barwin

Hi,

Yep, same here. Though I must say the exact same screen discolouration (same spot by the way) on my watch only seem to appear in bright sunlight and only in negative display. Tried to adjust the contrast but that doesn't make much difference ... Looking at my watch right now there's nothing the matter...
Glad you got the same question for as I was in doubt of returning it myself...


----------



## rdff41

Barwin said:


> Hi,
> 
> Yep, same here. Though I must say the exact same screen discolouration (same spot by the way) on my watch only seem to appear in bright sunlight and only in negative display. Tried to adjust the contrast but that doesn't make much difference ... Looking at my watch right now there's nothing the matter...
> Glad you got the same question for as I was in doubt of returning it myself...


I agree. It's definitely more pronounced in bright light (where I first noticed it actually). It can really only be seen in negative display or with the backlight on, but that's fairly obvious seeing as the discoloration is as if the pixels are "stuck" in positive. When the backlight is on it appears as if there is a black smear on the pixels in the affected area. The watch tends to "dry" out almost once it's out or not near water and the affected area becomes less pronounced. However, when switching between positive and negative displays you can clearly see where the affected pixels are at any given time. I'm curious what kind of return rate Suunto may see over this issue and if it will warrant them taking a further look at it.


----------



## black_fx_35

I am having the exact same issue, in the exact same place. My watch hasn't been in much water, other than the shower or in the pool for about 10 minutes with my daughter. Not sure what to do. I also bought it at REI.


----------



## gaijin

black_fx_35 said:


> I am having the exact same issue, in the exact same place. My watch hasn't been in much water, other than the shower or in the pool for about 10 minutes with my daughter. Not sure what to do. I also bought it at REI.


Return it, exchange it or send it to Suunto Service for Repair/Replacement. Your call. ;-)

HTH


----------



## martowl

Mine looks exactly like yours as well, same place and very similar in size. I have found it to be intermittent and see it mostly in negative but occasionally in pos display. Mine is exacerbated when the watch gets hot (in the sun) with the neg display. Got mine at REI so when they have some in stock I may return it there. It seems to be working fine. Please keep us informed as to how this progresses and I will post a photo of mine the next time it gets worse.

I wanted to add that mine seems to be a "display" and not pixel issue and that is why I have not returned it. What do I mean by that? If you go into service mode and do the LCD test it does not show up on the pos and neg displays. When I switch screens the affected pixels appear in slightly different places. That led me to think it may be software issue as opposed to hardware. Have either of you tested your units in service mode?


----------



## Barwin

martowl said:


> Mine looks exactly like yours as well, same place and very similar in size. I have found it to be intermittent and see it mostly in negative but occasionally in pos display. Mine is exacerbated when the watch gets hot (in the sun) with the neg display. Got mine at REI so when they have some in stock I may return it there. It seems to be working fine. Please keep us informed as to how this progresses and I will post a photo of mine the next time it gets worse.
> 
> I wanted to add that mine seems to be a "display" and not pixel issue and that is why I have not returned it. What do I mean by that? If you go into service mode and do the LCD test it does not show up on the pos and neg displays. When I switch screens the affected pixels appear in slightly different places. That led me to think it may be software issue as opposed to hardware. Have either of you tested your units in service mode?


Just did a test.... Slight discoloration on the affected spot but not as obvious and pronounced as in hot / bright sunlight... So if this is a SW related issue, it could be addressed by a update? 
Don't feel much for sending it back to Clever Training... If I would return it could I do that through SUUNTO directly? Or does it have to go through the store where it was bought?

Sent from my Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rdff41

martowl said:


> Mine looks exactly like yours as well, same place and very similar in size. I have found it to be intermittent and see it mostly in negative but occasionally in pos display. Mine is exacerbated when the watch gets hot (in the sun) with the neg display. Got mine at REI so when they have some in stock I may return it there. It seems to be working fine. Please keep us informed as to how this progresses and I will post a photo of mine the next time it gets worse.
> 
> I wanted to add that mine seems to be a "display" and not pixel issue and that is why I have not returned it. What do I mean by that? If you go into service mode and do the LCD test it does not show up on the pos and neg displays. When I switch screens the affected pixels appear in slightly different places. That led me to think it may be software issue as opposed to hardware. Have either of you tested your units in service mode?


I have indeed tested my unit in service mode and can confirm the affected display area is visible during the test. I too have thought it was possibly a software issue since it seemed to be intermittent at times, but when you look very closely at the area it simply seems to be less visible. I can notice an area of the LCD that has a discoloration to it. That seems to make me lean more to a hardware issue. As you have stated when flipping through screens the area becomes more or less visible as if they have a different set screen contrast on the unit, but the affected area is always visible to some extent on mine.

I have not contacted Suunto regarding this yet.



Barwin said:


> Just did a test.... Slight discoloration on the affected spot but not as obvious and pronounced as in hot / bright sunlight... So if this is a SW related issue, it could be addressed by a update?
> Don't feel much for sending it back to Clever Training... If I would return it could I do that through SUUNTO directly? Or does it have to go through the store where it was bought?


You can contact Suunto directly if you like. Please let us know what they say if you do as I have not made a call yet. I suspect they will want me to send it in at that point. REI has such a great return policy that if they ever got another I could exchange it immediately and let REI send it back to Suunto.

On another note I did some further testing of my unit by dumping it in some "hot" water (probably 98 F, less than what the water resistant test calls for that these are rated too) and can confirm that it also seems to exacerbate the affected area. I am starting to wonder if this is not a seal issue with water getting in somehow and more of a temperature issue affecting the display area somehow in this particular area. Just a thought. I'm an engineer so this problem has me highly intrigued.


----------



## Gerald Zhang-Schmidt

Ah, yes, *that* display/screen issue. I see something somewhat similar, mainly in negative display. In positive displays, it occurs when I turn the contrast up too far (80% has it gone in neg., but in pos.; around 70%, it's not visible in pos., and barely visible in negative display). Sometimes, my impression is that the entire display is not entirely of the same color/contrast.

I'm attributing it to the screen used, as a side effect of the "switchability", but that's just my justification and reason to not care about it any more


----------



## Mystro

I have really looked for a screen defect on my Ambit and I cant see any smudges in any light. The pics remind me of when a LCD screen is cold. The Core gets ghost smudges before it warms up.


----------



## Jazx83

I am also having the same issues and it definitely occurs when watch is warm/hot. however, can make fade if I goto a different screen ie. baro depending on the temperature.


----------



## giakoumidis

Guys I have exactly the same problem , and observe that today ...probably is issue of the screen , did you communicate with Suunto ??


----------



## Jazx83

After looking at my photos I can't believe the odds that I took these photos exactly one week between them down to the minute. Lol unless... it's time related? That would be crazy tho.


----------



## rdff41

giakoumidis said:


> Guys I have exactly the same problem , and observe that today ...probably is issue of the screen , did you communicate with Suunto ??


I have not reached out to Suunto yet as I was curious to see the frequency of the issue. While unfortunate for all of us, I am glad to see I am not alone with the issue as it lends more pressure to Suunto engineering to look into this further. Functionally the watch seems fine from quick tests, but it is aesthetically unpleasing and quite frankly unacceptable for a product that cost $500+ USD.

I urge everyone here to contact Suunto to report the issue especially if they have decided not to return the watch. The photos posted by Jazx3 are very similar to what my watch looks like when exposed to temperature fluctuations and it calms down upon returning more to an ambient room temperature state.


----------



## martowl

rdff41 said:


> I have not reached out to Suunto yet as I was curious to see the frequency of the issue. While unfortunate for all of us, I am glad to see I am not alone with the issue as it lends more pressure to Suunto engineering to look into this further. Functionally the watch seems fine from quick tests, but it is aesthetically unpleasing and quite frankly unacceptable for a product that cost $500+ USD.
> 
> I urge everyone here to contact Suunto to report the issue especially if they have decided not to return the watch. The photos posted by Jazx3 are very similar to what my watch looks like when exposed to temperature fluctuations and it calms down upon returning more to an ambient room temperature state.


I will contact Suunto, I went back and did an LCD test when the the defect was worse and it indeed shows up. I will likely return mine to REI for an exchange as they now have some black Ambits in stock. I will also notify Suunto, there are too many of us with very similar issues at the same place. Mine as reported earlier is much worse in hot weather and direct sunlight.


----------



## paduncan

Jazx83 said:


> I am also having the same issues and it definitely occurs when watch is warm/hot. however, can make fade if I goto a different screen ie. baro depending on the temperature.


Damn, that doesn't look good at all. I have not seen this on mine yet (or at all).


----------



## rdff41

martowl said:


> I will contact Suunto, I went back and did an LCD test when the the defect was worse and it indeed shows up. I will likely return mine to REI for an exchange as they now have some black Ambits in stock. I will also notify Suunto, there are too many of us with very similar issues at the same place. Mine as reported earlier is much worse in hot weather and direct sunlight.


I plan to do the exact same thing when I get finished with this business trip in a month. Hopefully REI has some black ones in the store at that point. When I contact Suunto at that time I will post anything relevant they may say (although I suspect it will not be very insightful).


----------



## DaveS66

I've been out in very hot sun today (highest temp shown on Ambit was 34C) and I could see 'bleeding' in the black pixels in -ve display. This started around the 10 o'clock posn (analogue obv) and was worst at the bottom. Just done the LCD test and the markings are VERY obvious in -ve but disappear in +ve display.

I hope this is software and is addressed soon as I don't want to have to send my Ambit back to Finland :-(


----------



## hinderberg

+1 same problem here. What to do? I tried contact customer support, but they haven't replied. This has to be a production problem.

Pictures: 








I also sent a message to Suunto with a link to this site, and asked them what to do with the issue.


----------



## srwilson

This looks like a pressure issue to me. I've noticed that in most of the pictures the dis-colorization is very near the screws holding the bezel on. I'm thinking there is some gasket seal between the glass and display and it is applying to much pressure on the display. 

If you've ever pushed on one of those LCD displays this is what you see. This is also why it's more noticeable in reverse display. 

Heat would naturally exacerbate the issue since the material would expand and would increase the pressure. 

Could this be the issue? Has anyone tried to loosen the screw just a bit? Has anyone heard back from Suunto on this?


----------



## Jazx83

Well I have an update. The "bleeding" issues have gone away and the watch has been exposed to 103f. :think::think:

Maybe if it was exposed to water and it finally dried out?



Jazx83 said:


> I am also having the same issues and it definitely occurs when watch is warm/hot. however, can make fade if I goto a different screen ie. baro depending on the temperature.


----------



## SuuntoAmbit

Dear Ambit users,

We apologize for our late reply to this discussion. Suunto is aware of the issue with some Ambits in which a dark/light area appears on the display. So far this issue has affected only a small number of Ambits. 

We take our quality promise very seriously, and our technical team is working hard to investigate the root cause of this issue. We sincerely apologize and will do our best to resolve this as quickly as possible, and with the least inconvenience for our customers.

I will share further updates on this forum as the solution to this issue is determined.
In the meanwhile, I thank you for your patience.

best regards,
Kati Ahvonen
Suunto Product Manager, AMBIT
[email protected]


----------



## gaijin

Welcome, Kati!

Very glad to have you here representing Suunto.

Thank you. ;-)


----------



## martowl

Very impressed that Suunto is monitoring these forums- I have been impressed with Suunto customer support in the past and I am very happy to see that support still continues. That is one of the main reasons for using Suunto products, I have had incredible customer support. My watch has this issue as well, will be glad to hear what is going on when you figure it out.


----------



## or_watching

martowl said:


> Very impressed that Suunto is monitoring these forums- I have been impressed with Suunto customer support in the past and I am very happy to see that support still continues. That is one of the main reasons for using Suunto products, I have had incredible customer support. My watch has this issue as well, will be glad to hear what is going on when you figure it out.


I feel the same regarding the value of their interest in customer support. 
(my watch doesn't have this issue)


----------



## qtip

Same here. I've had great experience with suunto so I'm not worried that things will be handled properly....I just wanted to add my name to the list as one who is having the same issue with my silver ambit.


----------



## Mystro

This is why I buy Suunto now and in the future. Customer service like this makes it very easy giving money to this company for a product I know they wont abandon.



SuuntoAmbit said:


> Dear Ambit users,
> 
> We apologize for our late reply to this discussion. Suunto is aware of the issue with some Ambits in which a dark/light area appears on the display. So far this issue has affected only a small number of Ambits.
> 
> We take our quality promise very seriously, and our technical team is working hard to investigate the root cause of this issue. We sincerely apologize and will do our best to resolve this as quickly as possible, and with the least inconvenience for our customers.
> 
> I will share further updates on this forum as the solution to this issue is determined.
> In the meanwhile, I thank you for your patience.
> 
> best regards,
> Kati Ahvonen
> Suunto Product Manager, AMBIT
> [email protected]


----------



## JoggWithoutDog

Mystro said:


> This is why I buy Suunto now and in the future. Customer service like this makes it very easy giving money to this company for a product I know they wont abandon.


With my Ambit the strange pattern appears when walking / running in sunshine (temperature about 30°C) ... normally the whole display (for example: used a palmtop Psion Serie 5) gets darker and darker when in sunshine for a while) changes to darker but with the Ambit this is only for parts of it?!?
Well, let's wait for an improvement


----------



## rdff41

SuuntoAmbit said:


> Dear Ambit users,
> 
> We apologize for our late reply to this discussion. Suunto is aware of the issue with some Ambits in which a dark/light area appears on the display. So far this issue has affected only a small number of Ambits.
> 
> We take our quality promise very seriously, and our technical team is working hard to investigate the root cause of this issue. We sincerely apologize and will do our best to resolve this as quickly as possible, and with the least inconvenience for our customers.
> 
> I will share further updates on this forum as the solution to this issue is determined.
> In the meanwhile, I thank you for your patience.
> 
> best regards,
> Kati Ahvonen
> Suunto Product Manager, AMBIT
> [email protected]


Like the others it's great to see Suunto responding. I called them and briefly explained the issue awhile back and happy to see things seem to be moving in the right direction. I second that these are the exact reasons being a Suunto owner is so great! They truly listen to their customers.

As for my update, I have not returned my watch as of yet nor has the issue disappeared. In fact, it seems to have begun bleeding more. I believe the issue is more temperature related than anything as I can remove the watch from my wrist and it will return to a cooler ambient temperature at which point the issue subsides substantially and is much less visible. It does seem to be when the watch is introduced to a higher heat element the display discolors into a positive/negative mix.


----------



## martowl

I had a rather severe issue of this, worse than any of those pictured, sorry, I did not take photos. That watch I returned to REI and exchanged for a new black one. It was fine for a month or so and now has the same screen issues showing here appearing. Again, appears to be temperature-related. I do have another question. Is this screen issue specific for the black model? Have any of you seen this with the silver Ambit?


----------



## PaulR7

martowl said:


> Have any of you seen this with the silver Ambit?


Yes, qtip mentioned same problem with silver ambit (4th post above yours)


----------



## martowl

PaulR7 said:


> Yes, qtip mentioned same problem with silver ambit (4th post above yours)


Thanks, missed that. What happens when you get old


----------



## Vuko

Same problem here, my Ambit shows the same screen issues, as shown in the pictures above...

So +1 for Suuntos investigation of that issue!


----------



## Barwin

Display problem here as well... Seems to get worse. Requested a service repair. Let's see what happens... 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ambit_cracker

These issues refrain me from cracking for an Ambit :roll:
Let's hope it was only on a small batch, and not a structural issue :-s


----------



## rimtapp

Had the same issue with an Ambit that I purchased in April. Sent it back to Suunto and they replaced it. I've been using the second Ambit for about 3 weeks and it is now having the same issues.








Seems to be worse when using the GPS and/or high temperatures outside. Worse with the neg (black) background and changing the contrast only helps a little....discolored screen in the 5:30 - 8 o'clock face positions is still visible.


----------



## santoshrane

I had an ambit , sent it for service for battery prob n now got a replacement, both watches have not shown issues.

What temp are u talking about.
What's ur serial number. May be we can chk with others n see if its a batch issue Like some said.

Also I feel its temp increase from inside ...something on the left side of watch that's heating up for some reason


----------



## JoggWithoutDog

santoshrane said:


> I had an ambit , sent it for service for battery prob n now got a replacement, both watches have not shown issues.
> 
> What temp are u talking about.
> What's ur serial number. May be we can chk with others n see if its a batch issue Like some said.
> 
> Also I feel its temp increase from inside ...something on the left side of watch that's heating up for some reason


I guess that this really could be the reason why. My Ambit only shows lightly shadows similar the last picture - this in connection with using it outside the rooms (...but maybe just because of the brightness). But higher temperatures on some areas of the display would explain the effects - even already told that the same - but all over the display - happened when I was using my palmtop Psion Serie 5 in the sun ... after some minutes the display gets darker and darker during summer time and after about one hour you reached the lowest grade of "tuning" to look on a "normal" display.
Joachim
I will look at the display during charging (inside the house) - maybe the effects should also appear... and even watching out for the placement of the "strange pattern" (steady?).


----------



## rimtapp

Just referring to hot summer days when out at mid-day and it's 95-100 degrees out versus a cooler 78 degree day.

My guess is it's the temp increase from using the GPS coupled with the hotter outside temps as well. It when I use it during those conditions that I have the most screen discoloration.

The first Ambit I sent back was serial #:1211102084. The second replacement that Suunto sent me that I am having trouble with now is serial #: 1204104882


----------



## santoshrane

I asked u abt temp cause I'm from India with OAT always between 28-35deg at this time. 

Now the part where the discoloration happens is right above the GPS antenna and slightly to the left.

Does it only happen when GPS active and afternoon high temp?

What's the temp shown on the watch during that time? (Along with ur body /wrist)


----------



## Hrti

Noticed this discoloration in the lower left corner myself today while sitting on my porch. I was using the GPS for some minutes to lock on to satellites after a firmware restore on my Ambit. Watch showed 38 degrees celsius. I've never seen this before, but recently got the bezel and mineral glass replaced by Suunto. The discoloration quickly went away when I got inside to write up this post. See attached image.

View attachment 783941


----------



## santoshrane

Did the watch temp increased or ambient was 38 at that time?


----------



## Hrti

santoshrane said:


> Did the watch temp increased or ambient was 38 at that time?


I don't think there's ever been an ambient temperature of 38 degrees celsius in Norway  Probably it was approx. 20-25. Nevertheless I was sitting at my porch where there is no wind and probably a bit hotter, but not near 38 for sure. I've previously had my iPhone show the "iPhone needs to cool down before you use it" screen at the very same porch. Guess glass and aluminum heat up a bit by the sun.

Anyways my two cents are this is somehow related to excessive heat as I've never seen it before. Could of course also be some pressure involved as heat makes materials expand (?) I'm no physicist though, so I can only vouch for the temperature.


----------



## santoshrane

This is what happ to me 

With contrast 50% , OAT : 29 and ambit showing 32 deg ( was walking home after gym in the sun) 

I started GPS (5min) to chk the left side. I had slight darker coloration than 50% set. I tested positive mode n all looked good. Came home and set contrast to 76% 
Now the discoloration and the contrast color matched. Will try again to check if it heats up and gets any worse....


----------



## Hrti

Contacted the Help Desk regarding this issue as the discoloration appeared again after a hot shower. Hoping for a solution. Kind of reluctant to make a service request as it costs approx. $60-70 in shipping here in Norway. Already paid that once for another issue. Hoping for a positive feedback from Suunto as always


----------



## MagnumIP

Hrti said:


> Contacted the Help Desk regarding this issue as the discoloration appeared again after a hot shower. Hoping for a solution. Kind of reluctant to make a service request as it costs approx. $60-70 in shipping here in Norway. Already paid that once for another issue. Hoping for a positive feedback from Suunto as always


If you bought it in Norway it shouldn't cost anything if it is a warranty issue. Return it to your retailer and they will resolve the problem.
If you didn't buy it in Norway then You can send it direct to Finland (include a proforma)!

*Suunto* /Service Center
Valimotie 7
FI-01510 Vantaa
Finland


----------



## Nbeck

Hi all,

I experiences the same issue yesterday with my display. place was nearly same like other users showed at pictures, left low corner and the bleeding spot was like 2mm long. I experiences this after a 2 hrs run (Temperature was around 25 degree celsius) but running course was mainly through the woods so there was not so much directly sunlight exposure to the display.
However after the night I realized this morning that the spot disapeared. So it must be somehow related to the temperature I guess. Spot was only visible in neg. display.
It would be really nice if suunto can come up at least with an explanation.

Best regards from Germany


----------



## Hrti

MagnumIP said:


> If you bought it in Norway it shouldn't cost anything if it is a warranty issue. Return it to your retailer and they will resolve the problem.
> If you didn't buy it in Norway then You can send it direct to Finland (include a proforma)!
> 
> *Suunto* /Service Center
> Valimotie 7
> FI-01510 Vantaa
> Finland


Yep I know, but I like dealing with Suunto directly without the middle man (retailer). I'll wait and see how they reply. They have booked service requests in advance in the past, so guess it is possible (I can document the issue). If not I'll visit the retailer and have a chat with them


----------



## Hrti

Anyone heard anything new from Suunto regarding this issue? After I first noticed it on a hot summers day it just seems to get worse :/ still I'm not that keen on wasting time returning it and waiting for a replacement if I risk getting a new one with the same issue. Afterall the watch functions fine, but you don't expect issues like this with a $750 device (retail price in Norway).


----------



## cobrapa

Mine does this when it's in gps mode and outside for long periods. I noticed it more today. After getting out of the sun and turning off the gps, it's gone away again.


----------



## Barwin

Had the same problem. I asked Suunto for a Service Request, send it to Finland, got it back (within a week from sending it to them!) a couple of days ago and problem seems to be fixed.... About to test if it will stay away for the weather is quite hot at the moment (for Dutch measures it is ;-) ) Will report!


----------



## Hrti

Barwin said:


> Had the same problem. I asked Suunto for a Service Request, send it to Finland, got it back (within a week from sending it to them!) a couple of days ago and problem seems to be fixed.... About to test if it will stay away for the weather is quite hot at the moment (for Dutch measures it is ;-) ) Will report!


Did they repair your watch or did you get a replacement?


----------



## Barwin

Hrti said:


> Did they repair your watch or did you get a replacement?


They did a repair... Display was replaced. Nothing else changed. Even settings etc. were still there... Uptill now the watch / display seems to be holding just fine ;-) And it has been in the hot, bright sunlight....

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hrti

Barwin said:


> They did a repair... Display was replaced. Nothing else changed. Even settings etc. were still there... Uptill now the watch / display seems to be holding just fine ;-) And it has been in the hot, bright sunlight....
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


Thanks. Was wondering if I should ask for a silver version as a replacement for my black one, but I'll drop that than


----------



## eeun

It seems mine also has an issue - same place at approx 8 o'clock and also I noticed 2 vertical bands running up from 6 o'clock - one each side of the battery indicator and a further one at around 5 o'clock.


----------



## eeun

I never noticed the above issue as I run the black face at high contrast. Interesting though is this issue disappears on the light face at lower contrast but IS visible at lower contrast on the black face. In creasing the contrast above 50% and the problem isn't visible with black face but is with light face. Strange! Also LCD test reveals no issue during the test.


----------



## mars.ll

eeun said:


> I never noticed the above issue as I run the black face at high contrast. Interesting though is this issue disappears on the light face at lower contrast but IS visible at lower contrast on the black face. In creasing the contrast above 50% and the problem isn't visible with black face but is with light face. Strange! Also LCD test reveals no issue during the test.


I had the same issue. There is another thread discuss this issue
https://www.watchuseek.com/f233/new-suunto-ambit-display-problem-720859.html


----------



## Hrti

I have both the vertical stripes and the "bleeding" in the lower left corner when the watch gets hot (in the sun, while showering etc.). Returned it to my retailer today and they will send it to Suunto. I'm a little worried as the retailer didn't take me quite seriously as I couldn't show them the display bleeding other than in pictures of the watch. Anyways I'm hoping for a display replacement or a new watch. 

Had to go through my retailer as shipping to Suunto costs 37 Euros from Norway and other non-EU countries. Already paid that amount once for another non-display related repair. But at least when filling out the service request you get to describe the error yourself without some shady salesman doing it for you.


----------



## rimtapp

UPDATE: I just got my Ambit back from Suunto repairs (Utah) for this issue. They actually didn't repair anything, but instead just adjusted the contrast to 80% to make the problem less visible and sent the watch back to me. Not my idea of a solution since it is still visible.


----------



## Hrti

rimtapp said:


> UPDATE: I just got my Ambit back from Suunto repairs (Utah) for this issue. They actually didn't repair anything, but instead just adjusted the contrast to 80% to make the problem less visible and sent the watch back to me. Not my idea of a solution since it is still visible.


That doesn't sound like Suunto at all :/ does the watch have the bleeding issue? Would really like to hear something new from Suunto regarding this issue as it seems to be somewhat widespred. Sent my Ambit to Suunto through my retailer today, and I'm very anxious about the outcome. Some people get replacement watches, some ambits are repaired and in your case they only change the contrast? Really weird.


----------



## rimtapp

This is the second Ambit I've returned to them for this issue (they replaced the first one) so maybe that's why there wasn't a repair, etc. Pics were in an earlier post. I agree...if the watch has a defect, it shouldn't matter if it's the first or the tenth return. Suunto should fix it or offer a refund. The watch I got back this time was the same serial number and if I take the contrast back down to 50% and run the GPS the white bars are still there in the left corner (6-8 o'clock) position.


----------



## martowl

rimtapp said:


> This is the second Ambit I've returned to them for this issue (they replaced the first one) so maybe that's why there wasn't a repair, etc. Pics were in an earlier post. I agree...if the watch has a defect, it shouldn't matter if it's the first or the tenth return. Suunto should fix it or offer a refund. The watch I got back this time was the same serial number and if I take the contrast back down to 50% and run the GPS the white bars are still there in the left corner (6-8 o'clock) position.


I have had two Ambits, returned the first to REI for this problem and the second has developed the same issue as well. They are different though. The second watch is variable with regard to the glitches in the display, sometimes they are there, sometimes not. The first watch was worse. Since I do not want to reprogram all of my custom activities and this watch is better, I have decided to wait and see what the response is from Suunto before I return the second watch. The screen issue does not affect any of my functionality.


----------



## or_watching

May I ask folks if the "lower left button" screen issue is something that is there from the beginning, and/or does it get worse with time?

I don't have it, and i'm just wondering if I might someday.


----------



## jkm00

or_watching said:


> May I ask folks if the "lower left button" screen issue is something that is there from the beginning, and/or does it get worse with time?
> 
> I don't have it, and i'm just wondering if I might someday.


Im not sure. I have it sometimes. It might have to do with temperature as some says. It is also different for the different screens, i.e. I can have it on the 'clock' screen but if I switch to barometer it goes away. Seems like it has to do with which parts of the screen that is used (I use the dark screen). I don't care enough to get it fixed yet, especially as some of you got a new watch with similar problems.. This being a new design with a new type of screen they might have to change design or production to fix this permanently. It would be interesting to know what different HW versions that is out on the market... I will start a new thread


----------



## martowl

or_watching said:


> May I ask folks if the "lower left button" screen issue is something that is there from the beginning, and/or does it get worse with time?
> 
> I don't have it, and i'm just wondering if I might someday.


Mine for both the Ambits I had appeared over time. The first one was as bad or worse as any photos on this thread but the second, .4 HW is not as bad and seems intermittent. It does appear to be heat related but not completely. I typically run with the white not black screen as it is easier to see in the daylight. My second Ambit did not show screen issues for a few weeks and now has them on and off. The lower left view button always has an LCD area that is darker than the rest of the watch face. Sometimes this displays the white splotches and sometimes they don't show up. Mine is screen-dependent as well, which suggests to me it is unlikely to be solely a hardware problem.


----------



## or_watching

Thanks for the replies. 

I'll be pleasantly surprised if Suunto provides some kind of root cause explanation in addition to providing repair service on affected watches.


----------



## Hrti

Update: My beloved Ambit returned from its trip to Finland today. They did a repair and replaced the LCD. So far so good, but I'm not going to stress test it as I'm just glad to have my watch back. Will report back after a while with normal usage (training, showering etc.).

On a sidenote I feel the old and faulty LCD developed the bleeding over time as I didn't notice it the first three months post purchase (even when showering in HOT water). After I first noticed it it just got worse to the point that it showed while wearing the watch in room temperature.


----------



## cobrapa

Interesting. Mine seems that way as well. Hadn't noticed it more than a couple times, but last week or so with some long wear in warm outdoors, it showed up a couple times. Goes away after cooling down again so far.


----------



## mnaranjo

here in Spain we are 4 friends with the ambit and ALL had the display issue
Some sent them to suunto to be repaired, but 2 of us will wait till it is sure the problem is really solved, and when Suunto explains the reason of that common problem in such expensive watch


----------



## zaskarmen

Same problem,from spain too,and also will wait to suunto to solve this issue,i dont want to wait without my watch,now i'm using it for mtb and trekking and is the best u can get in the market,hope to see whats next in september(2.0 firm)


----------



## DaveS66

Mine had issues earlier in the year, but we've had an awful summer and it's OK again now. If I live in a hot climate I presume that it would be visible all the time.


----------



## rimtapp

Suunto sent my second watch back to me "fixed", but the only thing they did was to adjust the contrast to 80% which obviously didn't fix anything and now the discoloration is showing up even at that high contrast. Love the watch....not thrilled about Suunto's [lack of] support.


----------



## FortySix&2

New Ambit owner and a fan of the ability to change from neg to pos display. However, in all of the pics of the watch, the neg display looks pitch black, whereas on mine it looks more like a dark purple or blue. Is this normal? Is the black not really black but rather blue? If so, that would be disappointing.


----------



## zaskarmen

Send pictures,mine and all the ambits i saw looks black,not blue or purple


----------



## FortySix&2

zaskarmen said:


> Send pictures,mine and all the ambits i saw looks black,not blue or purple


The pic should be attached. Thanks.


----------



## cobrapa

In that light, I can see a little purple tinge, but mostly black...


----------



## FortySix&2

Really? Perhaps I am being too picky but to me the rest of the watch is black and the display is clearly not. In marketing pics, the screen is black-black ... I'll probably go check out some display units at a store over the weekend to compare.


----------



## Hrti

FortySix&2 said:


> Really? Perhaps I am being too picky but to me the rest of the watch is black and the display is clearly not. In marketing pics, the screen is black-black ... I'll probably go check out some display units at a store over the weekend to compare.


Your ambit is just the way it should be. There is a slight purple tint, especially in direct fluorescent light. It's totally normal. The marketing pictures are renders and therefore the real deal may vary slightly, after all it's called negative mode and not black mode for a reason


----------



## DaveS66

Mine has a blue/purple tint and that has never bothered me, but I've just held it next to my Vector -ve display and that is black as night.


----------



## martowl

FortySix&2 said:


> Really? Perhaps I am being too picky but to me the rest of the watch is black and the display is clearly not. In marketing pics, the screen is black-black ... I'll probably go check out some display units at a store over the weekend to compare.


You should count yourself lucky, many of us have white blobs appearing frequently or always present at the view button on the display.

You could try to turn up the contrast in the service settings, I believe that will put more "black" into the display.


----------



## ifarlow

FortySix&2 said:


> Really? Perhaps I am being too picky but to me the rest of the watch is black and the display is clearly not. In marketing pics, the screen is black-black ... I'll probably go check out some display units at a store over the weekend to compare.


Don't _ever_ believe marketing materials. They are designed for one purpose and one purpose only: to sell the item. They are _not_ designed to show or tell the truth. In other words, marketing materials always use fake screen shots that always look better than the real deal.


----------



## FortySix&2

Since the Core's screen is actually black, but to my knowledge cannot switch from dark to light, I suspect the purple color has do to with the filtering process, which would not exist on the Core. Obviously this is not a deal breaker, but I'd prefer black. By way of context, I am mainly a runner/ultrarunner and am currently comparing the 910xt to the Ambit. I wish I could combine both as they would make a great watch ... I'm heavily leaning toward the Ambit in anticipation of the coming updates, but still haven't pulled the trigger on returning the 910. Thanks for the input.


----------



## SuuntoAmbit

Dear Ambit users,
We thank you for your patience regarding the Ambit LCD issues found in small number of Ambits and discussed in this thread. Our technical team has investigated this thoroughly, and has now identified corrective actions. 
To solve the unevenness of the contrast, Ambit's next software update at the end of September will include a change to the contrast level of the LCD display. The only thing those of you who are experiencing contrast issues with your Ambit need to do is to connect your Ambit to Moveslink and update the software when version 1.8 is available at the end of September. 
If you have an Ambit which has a light/dark spot appearing on the display (see previous images posted in this thread) you can have the display replaced by Suunto. The replacement is done under warranty. You can find more information about the service practicalities in your country from here: http://www.suunto.com/global/en/support/repair-services/repair-service-request.
We sincerely apologise for the inconvenience caused by this matter and wish you continue enjoying exploring with the Ambit!
Best regards,
Kati Ahvonen
Suunto Product Manager, AMBIT
[email protected]


----------



## cobrapa

Thanks for the update Kati, good news.


----------



## zaskarmen

Great news!!!thanx a lot Katy


----------



## Joakim Agren

SuuntoAmbit said:


> Dear Ambit users,
> We thank you for your patience regarding the Ambit LCD issues found in small number of Ambits and discussed in this thread. Our technical team has investigated this thoroughly, and has now identified corrective actions.
> To solve the unevenness of the contrast, Ambit's next software update at the end of September will include a change to the contrast level of the LCD display. The only thing those of you who are experiencing contrast issues with your Ambit need to do is to connect your Ambit to Moveslink and update the software when version 1.8 is available at the end of September.
> If you have an Ambit which has a light/dark spot appearing on the display (see previous images posted in this thread) you can have the display replaced by Suunto. The replacement is done under warranty. You can find more information about the service practicalities in your country from here: http://www.suunto.com/global/en/support/repair-services/repair-service-request.
> We sincerely apologise for the inconvenience caused by this matter and wish you continue enjoying exploring with the Ambit!
> Best regards,
> Kati Ahvonen
> Suunto Product Manager, AMBIT
> [email protected]


Sounds promising as I have just ordered an Ambit and was a little concerned about this!:-!

But can you explain more in details exactly what was the technical problem that have now been fixed? (we Suunto geeks always want to know everything lol):-d

Is the proposed fix just an adjustment of the standard contrast level to 80% and therefor not a genuine permanent fix?:think:


----------



## pjc3

Joakim Agren said:


> Is the proposed fix just an adjustment of the standard contrast level to 80% and therefor not a genuine permanent fix?:think:


My thoughts exactly. There was already one post where the Ambit was returned to a service centre with the problem and it was returned "fixed" with nothing more than the contrast level changed in the user service menu.


----------



## jkm00

Joakim Agren said:


> Sounds promising as I have just ordered an Ambit and was a little concerned about this!:-!
> 
> But can you explain more in details exactly what was the technical problem that have now been fixed? (we Suunto geeks always want to know everything lol):-d
> 
> Is the proposed fix just an adjustment of the standard contrast level to 80% and therefor not a genuine permanent fix?:think:


It actually says *"If you have an Ambit which has a light/dark spot appearing on the display (see previous images posted in this thread) you can have the display replaced by Suunto. "*
So some of the first displays have faults that requires that the display is replaced.

I will send mine in.


----------



## ejunge

and the reaseon why it looks purple(ish) is because the display is acheived by activating more of the LCD Crystals that make the display, whereas the core and Vector negative sidplays acheive the black look by using polarized filters. You can see it clearly when the two are compared side by side. its due to different technology, that allows the screen to go to positive to negative.


----------



## SuuntoAmbit

Dear all,

Adjusting the contrast in those Ambit's that are having stripes on the display has removed the stripes in our testing. What we are doing in software version 1.8 is preadjusting the contrast of the negative display so that you wouldn't need to adjust it yourself anymore. If the contrast adjustment doesn't remove the issues you are having with the display then please return the unit to us and we'll replace the display.

Best regards,

Kati Ahvonen
Suunto Ambit Product Manager
[email protected]


----------



## Hrti

What I've found with the vertical stripes is that in negative display they disappear with increasing contrast (from 60% and upwards they are gone). In the positive display it is just the opposite and the vertical stripes are more visible with higher contrast. I've found it is impossible to have one single contrast setting that removes the vertical stripes completely in both negative and positive display. For the positive display 40-50% contrast is perfect, while for the negative display >60% is perfect. If the ambit was able to change the contrast settings while changing display mode from negative to positive and vice versa the problem would be gone


----------



## Lost-again

Hrti said:


> What I've found with the vertical stripes is that in negative display they disappear with increasing contrast (from 60% and upwards they are gone). In the positive display it is just the opposite and the vertical stripes are more visible with higher contrast. I've found it is impossible to have one single contrast setting that removes the vertical stripes completely in both negative and positive display. For the positive display 40-50% contrast is perfect, while for the negative display >60% is perfect. If the ambit was able to change the contrast settings while changing display mode from negative to positive and vice versa the problem would be gone


Or have a setting for each


----------



## Hrti

Lost-again said:


> Or have a setting for each


Well it's possible to change the contrast manually each time one swtich from pos to neg, but an automatic mode would be nice just for the ease of it


----------



## srwilson

So with the version 1.8 and the 'pre-adjustment' will the user still be able to adjust the contrast or will that ability be taken away?


----------



## zaskarmen

Hello,regarding the display problems on the ambit,in the facebook page(in spain)says that it will take 3-4 weeks to change the display because they dont have it on the tecnical service,so i will wait till the displays arrives to spain,and then will take only one week to replace it,i hope so.....


----------



## zaskarmen

Btw,when will be avaiable the 1.8 update?we are at the end of september and nothing yet,thanx!


----------



## jkm00

It seems like the white spot on the screen disappeared after the last SW update. It has only been a few days but I have not seen it since the update. Anyone else notice this?

/J


----------



## mnaranjo

jkm00 said:


> It seems like the white spot on the screen disappeared after the last SW update. It has only been a few days but I have not seen it since the update. Anyone else notice this?
> 
> /J


Not for me,
after some time with the update the spot is again there
I will wait until some friends that had the screen replaced confirm the problem is solved


----------



## DaveS66

srwilson said:


> So with the version 1.8 and the 'pre-adjustment' will the user still be able to adjust the contrast or will that ability be taken away?


I had my Ambit set at 80% contrast and after 1.8.6 the display was almost unreadable apart from straight above. I adjusted back to 50% and display is good. Not had a hot day yet to see if the streaking issue still occurs.

So yes, you can adjust the contrast on 1.8.6.


----------



## jkm00

My screen looks great now after the update. This is definitely the 'purchase of the year' for me (sorry Ipad3..).


----------



## Ancientrook

I had a small area on the LCD screen (6- 9 o'clock area) not working or not showing black. It's overheated LCD- usually doesn't affect the LCD (unless the problem is constant or temperature is extreme). Quick fix, reset GPS, sleep mode and cool the watch. Another thing is to shake the watch a little. Suunto should update a reset option and temperature alert. - makes you think that this watch will not display correctly in high temperature areas such as Middle East.

- correction - the heat is coming from an internal device so technically the watch would display in high heat areas if its working correctly. .

Update, the watch started the issue again, so I reseted the GPS and Went into sleep mode, cooled it down in cool water. internal temp ok now, the software needs to be fixed.


----------



## Barker2036

I purchased my 1st Ambit black in July and the spots started to show (view button), sent it back and was sent a new one that had the contrast turned way up and I could not read it. I sent it back and again in August a new watch was issued. After a few days it started to look like curtains were falling in the display when the watch got warm from the sun. I received the below letter from Suunto and sent it back. They sent me another new Ambit black with a totally new LCD look, very smooth no issues whatsoever even dialing the contrast up and down. I can say that the Ambit black LCD issue has been repaired at least with my gear. Thank you Suunto! I also replied back with Kudos and a question about the old Advizor (pre Vector) as I have one that was badly damaged, good testimony on about Iraq service and even better service from Suunto. Look for it on the forum under Suunto Advizor Iraq testimony. Hope this link works: https://www.watchuseek.com/f233/suu...vice-support-military-769637.html#post5607634

Dear Gerald,

Apologies for the delay in responding. This email address is not read on a weekly basis.

I'm sorry to hear you have had the issue with the LCD twice. We have however now found the cause for these issues and made improvements to the LCDs that should remove the dots on the LCD. This change was made recently so in August you have unfortunately still received a faulty LCD.

If this concern is still valid (I see you have sent this email in August), then you can try to reset the contrast of your Ambit and if that doesn't help then I kindly ask you to return the unit to us once more. Our Care will replace the LCD to a new one that should have the issues solved.

Regards,

Kati


----------



## Joakim Agren

Barker2036 said:


> I purchased my 1st Ambit black in July and the spots started to show (view button), sent it back and was sent a new one that had the contrast turned way up and I could not read it. I sent it back and again in August a new watch was issued. After a few days it started to look like curtains were falling in the display when the watch got warm from the sun. I received the below letter from Suunto and sent it back. They sent me another new Ambit black with a totally new LCD look, very smooth no issues whatsoever even dialing the contrast up and down. I can say that the Ambit black LCD issue has been repaired at least with my gear. Thank you Suunto! I also replied back with Kudos and a question about the old Advizor (pre Vector) as I have one that was badly damaged, good testimony on about Iraq service and even better service from Suunto. Look for it on the forum under Suunto Advizor Iraq testimony. Hope this link works: https://www.watchuseek.com/f233/suu...vice-support-military-769637.html#post5607634
> 
> Dear Gerald,
> 
> Apologies for the delay in responding. This email address is not read on a weekly basis.
> 
> I'm sorry to hear you have had the issue with the LCD twice. We have however now found the cause for these issues and made improvements to the LCDs that should remove the dots on the LCD. This change was made recently so in August you have unfortunately still received a faulty LCD.
> 
> If this concern is still valid (I see you have sent this email in August), then you can try to reset the contrast of your Ambit and if that doesn't help then I kindly ask you to return the unit to us once more. Our Care will replace the LCD to a new one that should have the issues solved.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Kati


What is the first 4 digits in the serial nr of your new Ambit?

Perhaps that will give us a clue about when this LCD issue were fixed.


----------



## Barker2036

Here you go.

Old unit returned to Suunto, Ogden, UT: 9 October 2012
New unit received: 16 October 2012 

Serial: 1238104506

Gerald


----------



## Joakim Agren

Barker2036 said:


> Here you go.
> 
> Old unit returned to Suunto, Ogden, UT: 9 October 2012
> New unit received: 16 October 2012
> 
> Serial: 1238104506
> 
> Gerald


My Ambit who just got delivered to me is 1237 so one week before yours. I wonder if mine is one of the fixed units... I hope so!:think:


----------



## Hrti

Since Suunto replaced my display (2nd repair for my Ambit) I've notice that there is a glitch on the top of the display. Seems the new display is positioned a bit low in the housing causing a gap between the top of the LCD and the top of the glass. Anyone else seen this? Thinking about returning it once again. Will probably just ask for a repacement if I do as there are also some dust particles under the glass.

Edit: Anyone else able to see that glitch? Pretty sure it occured after the display replacement. Love my glitchy ambit though, but for $780 I want it to be perfect.


----------



## titansfan903

hey, question,

how do you change the contrast on the suunto display actually? i know the manual says go to settings but i don't see it in tones/display? has it changes from an update or anything? thanks


----------



## srwilson

titansfan903 said:


> hey, question,
> 
> how do you change the contrast on the suunto display actually? i know the manual says go to settings but i don't see it in tones/display? has it changes from an update or anything? thanks


No, it's still there. Right between Backlight & Invert display. Look again.


----------



## rdff41

SuuntoAmbit said:


> Dear Ambit users,
> We thank you for your patience regarding the Ambit LCD issues found in small number of Ambits and discussed in this thread. Our technical team has investigated this thoroughly, and has now identified corrective actions.
> To solve the unevenness of the contrast, Ambit's next software update at the end of September will include a change to the contrast level of the LCD display. The only thing those of you who are experiencing contrast issues with your Ambit need to do is to connect your Ambit to Moveslink and update the software when version 1.8 is available at the end of September.
> If you have an Ambit which has a light/dark spot appearing on the display (see previous images posted in this thread) you can have the display replaced by Suunto. The replacement is done under warranty. You can find more information about the service practicalities in your country from here: http://www.suunto.com/global/en/support/repair-services/repair-service-request.
> We sincerely apologise for the inconvenience caused by this matter and wish you continue enjoying exploring with the Ambit!
> Best regards,
> Kati Ahvonen
> Suunto Product Manager, AMBIT
> [email protected]


As the OP of this thread I apologize for the delay. I have been absent from this forum due to travel and work, but I would like to respond by stating my original watch was replaced by REI. I am on my second Ambit which after 6 months of use developed the same exact issue I had with my original Ambit which developed the issue very quickly. The recommendation listed above does not work. I am on 2.0.6 as of today and adjusting to 75-80% does not solve this issue. In fact it makes the screen so dark that it's hardly visible even though there is still discoloration of the display seen. I believe there is something deeper than just contrast adjustments here. I still stick to it being some form of temperature issue and the manufacturing process / engineering design of this particular section of the display.

I appreciate Suunto acknowledging the issue and commend them for being so in tune with user concerns and I will state that I do love this watch and it's abilities. However, I warn anyone looking at buying this watch you are taking your chance that at some point it can develop an issue that is *not solvable by simply upping contrast*.


----------



## emilk

Hello,I sent 7 days a suunto ambit in Finland with display problems and do not know how to react to those out there. At the display apears a white stain on the left side of the screen that appeared for the first time after 2 months of your purchase and that because of the heat, or ...who know? does anyone know if suunto replace the display or act in any other way than to fix or change the broken unit ... to change the watch? Thanks. (sorry for my english)


----------



## emilk

anyone can help,who can help me with an answer?


----------



## arq4001

Hi Emilk.

My Ambit also had a display problem and I sent to Finland and they just replaced the display. Now it works great.


----------



## rdff41

emilk said:


> anyone can help,who can help me with an answer?


They will likely replace your screen or just up the contrast as a bs solution. Either way you will be lucky if it does not appear again as my second Ambit has the issue I showed in the first post of this thread. I quite frankly don't care that much I just think it's a bit absurd Suunto refuses to truly fix the issue. I commend them for acknowledging the problem, but their solution is a weak one.


----------



## emilk

Hello, I have send a suunto ambit now a week and was installed 1.8, when I bought it I had the same problems with display and nothing improved with the installation of 1.8 in September. ''''''I have a question, what happens to the clocks that have this flaw , display replace or watch replace?'''''''''''(the stain is on the right side bottom , and in the past two week the stain increases and decreases, (befor in 2012 april when i buy the watch the spot apears whenoutside or inside it was to hot or to cold).


----------



## emilk

Hello, I have send a suunto ambit now a week and was installed 1.8, when I bought it I had the same problems with display and nothing improved with the installation of 1.8 in September. ''''''I have a question, what happens to the clocks that have this flaw , display replace or watch replace?'''''''''''(the stain is on the right side bottom , and in the past two week the stain increases and decreases, (befor in 2012 april when i buy the watch the spot apears whenoutside or inside it was to hot or to cold).


----------



## emilk

than they must replace the watch, no? it's not a 10 dollar watch ......................


----------



## emilk

did you pay anything for this? Anyway, i hope it will be perfect when they send my watch back home.


----------



## emilk

the issue not desapear with the replace of firmwear 1.8, or replacing the display ?


----------



## Tony L

I have been using my Ambit1 for exactly 1 year and I just noticed that it now has the much discussed discoloration on the screen at 6 o'clock. There is also a round darker discoloration in the middle of the screen. These can only be seen when the screen display is in negative/black mode & under bright sunlight. I am using the latest FW 2.0.8. Adjusting the contrast to 70%-80% does not help. I read that those who got replacement still have the same problem. Has Suunto resolved this issue? Looks like I may just have to live with it. :-|


----------



## Joakim Agren

Tony L said:


> I have been using my Ambit1 for exactly 1 year and I just noticed that it now has the much discussed discoloration on the screen at 6 o'clock. There is also a round darker discoloration in the middle of the screen. These can only be seen when the screen display is in negative/black mode & under bright sunlight. I am using the latest FW 2.0.8. Adjusting the contrast to 70%-80% does not help. I read that those who got replacement still have the same problem. Has Suunto resolved this issue? Looks like I may just have to live with it. :-|


What are the first 4 digits of your Ambit's serial number? Suunto did something to the LCD to fix this issue in September 2012. So serial numbers from September and onwards should not have this issue.


----------



## Tony L

Joakim Agren said:


> What are the first 4 digits of your Ambit's serial number? Suunto did something to the LCD to fix this issue in September 2012. So serial numbers from September and onwards should not have this issue.


Thanks for the info, Joakim. Mine starts with 1213. So, it's made in March 2012. Since the watch is performing flawlessly, I will have to decide whether to send it to Suunto or live with it. :think:


----------



## SPOm

Just joined because my Ambit has developed the same LCD problem today. In the UK we are experiencing 30C temperatures. In the car, with poor cooling, it is nearer 40C. I noticed the screen melt/burn/distortion in the bottom left quadrant of the watch while I was driving. When I got home I put the watch in the refrigerator. The screen returned to normal within 5 minutes. Back out in the car the distortion returned. Watch is back in the refrigerator as I write. Let me just go check it... Yep, back to normal.


----------



## mondoshawan

SPOm said:


> Just joined because my Ambit has developed the same LCD problem today. In the UK we are experiencing 30C temperatures. In the car, with poor cooling, it is nearer 40C. I noticed the screen melt/burn/distortion in the bottom left quadrant of the watch while I was driving. When I got home I put the watch in the refrigerator. The screen returned to normal within 5 minutes. Back out in the car the distortion returned. Watch is back in the refrigerator as I write. Let me just go check it... Yep, back to normal.


that is exactly what mine does too. Discoloration above 30°C in lower left corner at 7 ' clock.
I didn't put it in the fridge and it's still a bit visible after cooling down.


----------



## SPOm

Back out of the fridge for a few minutes and the distortion comes back - even at around 25C. It is actually a purple discolouration (on my dark background setting). And, under a strong magnifying glass I can see that other parts of the LCD have purple patches. One is a smudge behind the battery-level indicator. Additionally there are some purple streaks coming down from the 12 o'clock area. I have had my watch since October 2012. I am loathe to send it back to Suunto right now because I am getting ready for the Great North Run in September. Can anyone tell me Suunto's turnaround time on this repair?


----------



## pjc3

SPOm said:


> I am loathe to send it back to Suunto right now because I am getting ready for the Great North Run in September. Can anyone tell me Suunto's turnaround time on this repair?


As it doesn't affect the function of the watch, I would initiate a warranty claim now and send it back after the September run.


----------



## SPOm

pjc3 said:


> As it doesn't affect the function of the watch, I would initiate a warranty claim now and send it back after the September run.


 Thank you very much for this good advice. I'll do just that.


----------



## Joakim Agren

Suuntos turnaround time is usually within 12 days so no need to wait. Just send it in and you will get the repaired one or brand new unit well before September.


----------



## SPOm

Joakim Agren said:


> Suuntos turnaround time is usually within 12 days so no need to wait. Just send it in and you will get the repaired one or brand new unit well before September.


Thanks for the turnaround time Joakim. The Ambit is my only HR monitor and, in what our newspapers are describing as a heatwave, (it is quite hot), I am not happy running without one. Also, it would really spoil my training record on Movescount!


----------



## Tony L

SPOm said:


> Back out of the fridge for a few minutes and the distortion comes back - even at around 25C. It is actually a purple discolouration (on my dark background setting). And, under a strong magnifying glass I can see that other parts of the LCD have purple patches. One is a smudge behind the battery-level indicator. Additionally there are some purple streaks coming down from the 12 o'clock area. I have had my watch since *October 2012*. I am loathe to send it back to Suunto right now because I am getting ready for the Great North Run in September. Can anyone tell me Suunto's turnaround time on this repair?


I understand Suunto fixed the screen discoloration problem for Ambit1 manufactured from Sept 2012 onwards. Looks like the fix is ineffective against screen distortion due to high temperature. Unless yours was manufactured before Sept 2012. What's the first 4 digit of your Ambit?


----------



## mondoshawan

Tony L said:


> I understand Suunto fixed the screen discoloration problem for Ambit1 manufactured from Sept 2012 onwards. Looks like the fix is ineffective against screen distortion due to high temperature. Unless yours was manufactured before Sept 2012. What's the first 4 digit of your Ambit?


mine is from 44th week in 2012 - so that was end of Okt 2012 - i'll send it in for service, cause i've problems with BikePods connection too since the 2.5 Update


----------



## SPOm

Tony L said:


> What's the first 4 digit of your Ambit?


 The first 4 are: 1238.


----------



## Tony L

SPOm said:


> The first 4 are: 1238.


38th week of 2012. It's manufactured in Sept 2012. The screen discoloration problems should have been fixed by then. Looks like the fix is ineffective against screen problems caused by high temperature.


----------



## mikedeployed

Mine does this too in the black mode. I noticed that switching it over to light contrast mode then back makes the distortion go away.


----------



## BAM1

Hi all, i am new to this forum. Just registered as I am on my 3th Ambit 2 Saphire in 6 weeks because of display problems (spot/stains in the left corner,between 6 and 9 as with the Ambit 1, pictures are known I reckon) and I wonder if any of the forum users with an Ambit 2 has experienced similar problems? I really love the looks and features of this watch but to me it seems that Suunto has not fixed the display problems in the Ambit 2...which will be a showstopper for me. I really hope I was just very unfortunate but 2 watches with the exact same problem does not give me a good feeling. So, anyone with similar display issues on the Ambit 2? (saphire), regards


----------



## Falconeye75

BAM1 said:


> Hi all, i am new to this forum. Just registered as I am on my 3th Ambit 2 Saphire in 6 weeks because of display problems (spot/stains in the left corner,between 6 and 9 as with the Ambit 1, pictures are known I reckon) and I wonder if any of the forum users with an Ambit 2 has experienced similar problems? I really love the looks and features of this watch but to me it seems that Suunto has not fixed the display problems in the Ambit 2...which will be a showstopper for me. I really hope I was just very unfortunate but 2 watches with the exact same problem does not give me a good feeling. So, anyone with similar display issues on the Ambit 2? (saphire), regards


Hi, did you sent pictures of your issue to Suunto support ? Mine has no problem but didn't try it yet under water.

I saw that between the iron Bezel and the GPS antenna, there is a micro space between them (like not sealed), may be water can go into this small space but I don't think so, even if I was wondering why there is a space...


----------



## BAM1

Falconeye75 said:


> Hi, did you sent pictures of your issue to Suunto support ? Mine has no problem but didn't try it yet under water.
> 
> I saw that between the iron Bezel and the GPS antenna, there is a micro space between them (like not sealed), may be water can go into this small space but I don't think so, even if I was wondering why there is a space...


No, I haven't, went straight to my dealer in the Netherlands and they replaced it twice with "no questions asked". (proper service fortunately) According to them they spoke to Suunto and Suunto stated they have not had any issues like mine with the Ambit2. I really hope this is just a stupid coincidence and this one will stay fine as it is now. I never swam/showered with the Ambit...got the 2nd one last week, went fine for 6 days and the next morning i awoke the spot/stain was there? Maybe due to temp/condensation but anyway the spot just shouldn't be there...especially in this price range.


----------



## BAM1

6 days now, couple of runs, no issues yet  Really hope this one stays fine....as nobody is reporting similar issues with an Ambit 2 I think I was just very unlucky?


----------



## Doorstep_mile

Have a new Ambit2 S with this issue, serial number 1331. 

The issue dissappears when the watch is unused for a day, or if I turn up the contrast. Caused by heat as suggested earlier probably?

Have been in contact with Suunto through my dealer and their response was to turn up the contrast. To me this is like hiding a blue eye under a mask - it works but not really what you want. I also wanted to use this watch as a everyday watch, and I really like the display better if the contrast is low. 

So now I am a bit in doubt if there is a point in returning it since my new watch shouldn't have this issue at all, so it seems like Suunto hasn't worked out a solution? Will they be able to fix it or is this something I would need to live with if I want to keep this watch?

Can someone who has had their watch fixed confirm that the display is working fine now several months later, and are there anyone else with an Ambit2 S having this issue?


----------



## BAM1

Doorstep_mile said:


> Have a new Ambit2 S with this issue, serial number 1331.
> 
> The issue dissappears when the watch is unused for a day, or if I turn up the contrast. Caused by heat as suggested earlier probably?
> 
> Have been in contact with Suunto through my dealer and their response was to turn up the contrast. To me this is like hiding a blue eye under a mask - it works but not really what you want. I also wanted to use this watch as a everyday watch, and I really like the display better if the contrast is low.
> 
> So now I am a bit in doubt if there is a point in returning it since my new watch shouldn't have this issue at all, so it seems like Suunto hasn't worked out a solution? Will they be able to fix it or is this something I would need to live with if I want to keep this watch?
> 
> Can someone who has had their watch fixed confirm that the display is working fine now several months later, and are there anyone else with an Ambit2 S having this issue?


ok, thanks for your post! The first 2 saphires were having serial starting with 1334... The one I have now as well. This has nothing to do with a manufacturing date I think. I am sure there must be more people with this problem but as you can only see the issue with inverted display ( black background) maybe they just don't notice it? To all ambit 2 users, can you please test to invert display? About the contrast: same reply via my dealer in the netherlands....********....you can hide the problem a bit, but it does not matter on which level you put the contrast. Problem remains, the spot was not there and out of the blue it started to show....and getting worse. If this one stays ok i am keeping it but 1 more time (3 saphires in 2 months!) and I am getting a refund and will never buy a suunto again. So suunto, be honoust and just admit you have not fixed the lcd issue at all! Maybe a problem in the manufacturing proces, maybe you should just be lucky not to get the issue....i don't know and really, i don't care. But ambit 1 and 2 have lcd problems...that's 100% sure!


----------



## Ambit2owner

BAM1 said:


> ok, thanks for your post! The first 2 saphires were having serial starting with 1334... The one I have now as well. This has nothing to do with a manufacturing date I think. I am sure there must be more people with this problem but as you can only see the issue with inverted display ( black background) maybe they just don't notice it? To all ambit 2 users, can you please test to invert display? About the contrast: same reply via my dealer in the netherlands....********....you can hide the problem a bit, but it does not matter on which level you put the contrast. Problem remains, the spot was not there and out of the blue it started to show....and getting worse. If this one stays ok i am keeping it but 1 more time (3 saphires in 2 months!) and I am getting a refund and will never buy a suunto again. So suunto, be honoust and just admit you have not fixed the lcd issue at all! Maybe a problem in the manufacturing proces, maybe you should just be lucky not to get the issue....i don't know and really, i don't care. But ambit 1 and 2 have lcd problems...that's 100% sure!


I had the exact same issue with my Ambit2, but after the latest SW update the problem has disappeared!!!


----------



## BAM1

Cool, good for you! thanks for the update! Did you only have a spot or a small white dot in the black inverted screen as well?


----------



## Ambit2owner

I had the same issue as shown in the pictures in the beginning of this thread. on the black inverted screen.


----------



## BAM1

Ambit2owner said:


> I had the same issue as shown in the pictures in the beginning of this thread. on the black inverted screen.


Ok, so with this white stain as well? 








I am surprised they fixed this through a software update but i am happy for you  And i do not have the problem with this Ambit 2 so i am happy as well. Cool and superb looking watch which i really hope to keep for severall years to come. i love it


----------



## Ambit2owner

yes, just like that. And now it's fixed!


----------



## BAM1

Ambit2owner said:


> yes, just like that. And now it's fixed!


That's really good news! I will inform my dealer in the Netherlands about this. thanks again for replying.


----------



## August Von Mackensen

Just found this topic.Here is my Anbit 2 Black with screen discolouration problem.Notice big stain,left side of the watch.









And one pic with inverted display









Of course i use latest firmware.Serial number starts with 1313


----------

